#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人 PartLXIII(女神轉生 惡魔之子 黑/紅之書篇)

## sanari

第63回
送分的漫畫作品

----------


## 無名犬鬼

真女神轉生－惡魔之子。

這個應該很好猜吧...

----------


## 小劍

以前買的是叫真女神轉生－惡魔之子啦！
但是後來再版的也都改叫真女神轉生－魔力寶貝了
我還是覺得叫惡魔之子比較好聽

----------


## 笨狗~~

笨狗有看過~左邊那一頁右下角的那隻狗~
雖然忘記叫什麼名字了=  ="
不過笨狗只記得漫畫名稱是真女神轉生QQ
後來的確被叫成魔力寶貝了=  ="
還有出動畫的說QQ
一開始真的以為是網路遊戲的魔力寶貝改成動漫畫
才發現原來不是QQ

----------


## cerberus

呼呼呼～是最帥的白色惡魔～魔狼．芬理爾啊，傳說中吞食掉了奧丁主神的最惡魔狼

當初不知道多少人看惡魔之子是為了看牠的，旁邊另外一隻狼人是牠的部下，不過名字我忘了

最右邊的狗是克爾柏洛斯，俗稱克爾，地獄犬一族，也是主角．剎那的搭檔

順帶一提，他討厭別人叫他是狗XD

----------


## 無名犬鬼

那隻紫色帶頭巾的狼人叫做卡爾姆，也滿帥的，其實他還是個理平頭的傢伙（笑

記得以前好像有看過這部的同人漫畫，不過現在根本找不到了，真是可惜啊...  :狐狸哭:

----------


## CANCAT

> 呼呼呼～是最帥的白色惡魔～魔狼．芬理爾啊，傳說中吞食掉了奧丁主神的最惡魔狼
> 
> 當初不知道多少人看惡魔之子是為了看牠的，旁邊另外一隻狼人是牠的部下，不過名字我忘了
> 
> 最右邊的狗是克爾柏洛斯，俗稱克爾，地獄犬一族，也是主角．剎那的搭檔
> 
> 順帶一提，他討厭別人叫他是狗XD


那隻白狼人是芬理爾!?  :onion_22:  
怎跟動畫裡的差那麼多...
果然有些東西被改編之後就沒有之前的好看了...
動畫裡的芬理爾...好娘...!! 囧"

----------


## M.S.Keith

其實南投還有再賣耶~
被南投捷比擺在一旁....(燦)

其實再第二級的時候....芬里爾正面被畫的好像北斗神拳.....(大失血)

----------


## sanari

都說是送分題了嘛
這是女神轉生 惡魔之子的黑之書及紅之書篇
還有光之書與闇之書篇
這兩部都有動畫及漫畫

其他還有獨立出來的白之書
炎之書及冰之書篇
這是電玩
以上都是電玩改篇的

----------


## 修諾斯

> 其實南投還有再賣耶~
> 被南投捷比擺在一旁....(燦)
> 
> 其實再第二級的時候....芬里爾正面被畫的好像北斗神拳.....(大失血)


什麼！？
還有再賣！！！！！
小生在桃園找了好久的說
目前只有收其123集而已..(淚)

----------


## 路卡爾

芬里爾很帥啊= =+

雖然後期作者畫風有些改變

還是很帥

----------


## 凱爾

> 記得以前好像有看過這部的同人漫畫，不過現在根本找不到了，真是可惜啊...



那個同人漫畫是不是真.獸神轉生阿?

----------


## cerberus

> 芬里爾很帥啊= =+
> 
> 雖然後期作者畫風有些改變
> 
> 還是很帥


與其說作者「後期」畫風有些改變，倒不如說每一期的畫風都不一樣XD

藤異秀明老師啊～～你畫風好歹也固定一下嘛～～據說他老師連載時都是在編輯部畫作品的…（汗）

不過藤異老師筆下的角色都很有個性啊，惡魔之子我也是有全部的，唯一美中不足的是已經被改名成魔力寶貝了…




> 那隻白狼人是芬理爾!? 
> 怎跟動畫裡的差那麼多...
> 果然有些東西被改編之後就沒有之前的好看了...
> 動畫裡的芬理爾...好娘...!! 囧"


動畫版的娘娘腔無視！遊戲版的陰險小人無視！漫畫版的帥氣芬理爾才是真正的芬理爾…（拖走）

----------


## momo

簡單一句話~漫畫是神作~~~~
動畫是渣= =

----------


## CANCAT

> 簡單一句話~漫畫是神作~~~~
> 動畫是渣= =


不過還是有例外的呀~
例如先出動畫再出漫畫的...
地獄少女...
漫畫...漫畫...那啥鬼阿!!! ˋ口ˊ+

----------


## 威狼

動畫真的會看到吐血...又加上是中文的整個看到就昏倒
不過漫畫到後面的劇情都不好看
可是出現的怪獸都是肌肉XD(毆死

----------


## 小克克

克爾好可愛歐......(克爾迷)

----------

